# Best non-Burton Custom equivalent?



## Walker Pautz (Feb 6, 2019)

So I love my full-camber Burton Custom. It has about the perfect width for my sized 10.5 feet. 
But I'm sick of this channel bs. I want the exact same board in another brand so I can have 4 screws per foot, rather than just 2.
Thoughts?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Nitro Team, Salomon Assassin Pro, Arbor Coda, Rome Agent or Mod, Capita Mercury, DC Space Echo, Ride Burnout.

None of them will ride exactly like a Custom but they're probably the closest from each brand. Why don't you like the channel? I've got 3 board's with it, check your screws every few ride day and it's a non-issue, with plenty of other benefits.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

If you are having problems with the screws loosening, contact Burton, I bet they will send you a new set. I've had 5 or 6 sets of EST bindings an one set did loosen up sometimes, but changing the screws fixed the problem.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Love EST. Burton customer service in Australia is the best
They can't do enough to help you.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Rome Mod and you'll never look back.


----------



## mriviecc (Feb 18, 2015)

Yeah.. EST is awesome. Adjustments are so quick and easy. Like others said, just give them a tighten every once in a while or just get a set of new screws.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Arbor Coda Camber, Capita Mercury, Rome National, Yes Standard, maybe DC Mega or Space Echo, and a blind recommendation of the Capita Supernova. It has all the right numbers.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Phedder said:


> ....Why don't you like the channel? I've got 3 board's with it, *check your screws every few ride day and it's a non-issue*, with plenty of other benefits.





poopresearch said:


> If you are having problems with the screws loosening, contact Burton, I bet they will send you a new set. *I've had 5 or 6 sets of EST bindings an one set did loosen up sometimes, but changing the screws fixed the problem.*





mriviecc said:


> Yeah.. EST is awesome. Adjustments are so quick and easy. Like others said, *just give them a tighten every once in a while or just get a set of new screws.*



You have to do this with regular 4x4 & 4x2 binding screws every once in a while as well. 

Flipped up my Cartel binding footbed one day to find a screw,... loose, and just rattling around on the disk!!! 

Allus chek yer geer!!!  :laugh:

:hairy:


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Are you using burton est bindings? Cuz in my opinion est on the channel is what it’s all about.


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

Yes Ghost is almost identical spec wise to the Custom

Slash ATV is close spec wise to the Custom X


----------



## Walker Pautz (Feb 6, 2019)

Wow, you guys really know your stuff! Thanks for the tips. I'll probably look into some of these. 
Yes, I have EST bindings. I did change the screws, and they still seem to come lose too often. It would totally suck if the whole thing tore out, if ever I go too long without checking. 
I'm sure it would happen on the year's best powder day too! 
I've ridden boards that were too narrow (Salomon Forecast ERA), and some that were too wide (Salomon Patrol). 
It kinda sucks when your feet are 10.5. you're in between sizes for bindings (in Cartels anyway). 
And you're typically between sizes for board width as well. 
I need a mid-wide perhaps. Or win the lottery and have Prior build me the perfect board. 
The Custom has 300mm nose and tail. I could go a tiny bit wider. 
Anyway, with any luck I'll hit a demo in the Spring up on Whistler. 
I'll admit that I used to do mega-carves in the early 90s, in hardboots, back in Quebec. That's why I still love the full camber and why I make an extra effort to avoid toe drag and heel drag. I probably lean into my turns more than other riders.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Walker Pautz said:


> The Custom has 300mm nose and tail. I could go a tiny bit wider.
> Anyway, with any luck I'll hit a demo in the Spring up on Whistler.
> I'll admit that I used to do mega-carves in the early 90s, in hardboots, back in Quebec. That's why I still love the full camber and why I make an extra effort to avoid toe drag and heel drag. I probably lean into my turns more than other riders.


Then why not get a full on wide board? The difference between most brands normal width and their wide models is often ~1cm give or take a few mm, I've personally noticed very little difference in response going to only riding wide boards, and I'm in a size 9 boot.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Walker Pautz said:


> *...It kinda sucks when your feet are 10.5. you're in between sizes for bindings (in Cartels anyway)*
> And you're typically between sizes for board width as well...


If you haven't tried this yet,... Med Cartels with Large straps (...or vise versa) seem to be the best fit for that 10-10.5 boot range. 



Phedder said:


> Then why not get a full on wide board? *The difference between most brands normal width and their wide models is often ~1cm give or take a few mm, I've personally noticed very little difference in response going to only riding wide boards,* and I'm in a size 9 boot.


I've found this to be true also as long as I'm in stiff(ish) boots & bindings. Soft boots & large or ill fitting, improperly centered Cartels required _tons_ of painful, foot fatiguing work on my wide Roundhouse. 

With Properly centered Katanas and a stiffer, size 10 boot? (...which is a half size smaller than the boots I wore when I first started riding that board!) That wide camber board is a dream to ride now. 

Btw,.. if Walker has older Cartels and switches out his straps to the Genesis hammock straps, that should stiffen up their response and could help with the wider board as well. 

:hairy:


----------

